
The Slow Death of the Carrier Air Wing - smacktoward
https://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/the-slow-death-of-the-carrier-air-wing-1796726088
======
simonblack
Let's get away from the 'prestige value' of a carrier and look at it more
dispassionately.

Why did the carrier displace the battleship?

The battleship had the ability, with its guns, to throw explosives at a target
up to a few tens of miles away. On the other hand, a carrier, with its
aircraft, could throw explosives at a target up to a few hundreds of miles
away. Without its planes, an aircraft carrier is practically useless.

Why do we persist in building carriers?

When we now have ships (even freighters!) capable of carrying missiles which
can throw explosives at targets up to a few thousand miles away, a carrier is
a wasteful use of resources.

